# Windows 7



## markjack (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Can some of you please advise me whether to buy the Windows 7 Home Premium, Professional or Ultimate operating systems for my new computer?
Price is no object.
Are the differences between them significant?
What are their advantages and limitations?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I am not a user yet. But if price is no object, every one would prefer Win7 Ultimate as it has every you may or may not need. The Home version sucks the most as you're pretty limited in terms of network functions and remote supports. If money is a factor on the other hands, most people get by with the Home edition unless you have some really complicated networking stuff you want to set up. Like remote logons and using is as a network server.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

If price is no object get 7 pro or ultimate, 64-bit version. Those will outperform any version of xp and vista. 

To list the differences in each would take awhile, our friend google has all that info. 

My friend mark is a hardcore gamer, and engineer. he's loving the new o/s and said it's like Vista without the headaches, faster, and much better 

Xp pro 32-bit on a 3.2g dual core with 2g of ram is working well for my current needs. If I rebuilt my pc to a quad-core and 8gb of ram I'd definately go with 7 pro/ultimate 64-bit


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1..if $ isn't a problem...64 Ultimate.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I have heard that if you are upgrading to Windows 7 from Vista to do a complete fresh install. There is something with the update package that leaves some vestiges of Vista on your computer.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

Fresh install is best way period. Even if not upgrading you should back up your stuff, wipe, and fresh install every yr or two. This prevents registry slowness and o/s corruption, keeping things fast. I use an image & restore twice yearly, done in half an hour.

I haven't restored my WoW folder since the rebuild, but no-one would see me for the next yr lol.


----------

